# الإشاره الرقميه والتماثلية



## vipgirl (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
عندي استفسار بسيط ..
ماهو الفرق بين الإشارة التماثلية Analogوالإشارة الرقمية Digital ؟؟؟


----------



## خلود دهن العود (1 مارس 2007)

شوف هذا الرابط وراح تعرف ان شاء الله الفرق بين الموجتين 
http://images.google.com.sa/imgres?...rev=/images?q=analog+wave&svnum=10&hl=ar&sa=N


----------



## arelshazly (3 مارس 2007)

*الاشارة الرقمية والتماثلية*

الأخت الفاضلة ببساطة شديدة جدا الاشارة التماثلية (ِِِAnalog Signal)هى الاشارة ذات قيم متصلة مع الزمن Continous مثل الموجة الجيبية مثل مقياس لدرجة الحرارة على مدار اليوم بالكامل قيمة الجهد أو التيار أو .......إلخ أما الاشارة الرقمية فهى إشارة متقطعة مع الزمن Discrete بمعنى اننا لو أخذنا درجة الحرارة على مدار اليوم كل ساعة مثلا تعتبر قيم متقطعة وليست مستمرة ويتم تحويل الاشارات التماثلية الى اشارات رقمية عن طريق Analog to Digital Converter ويمر بمجموعة من المراحل :
1- Sampling وهى تقطيع الاشارة التماثلية
2- Quantization تقييم أو تكميم أى تقسيم الاشارة التى تم تقطيعها الى مجموعه من المستويات Quantization Levels على حسب نو الQuantizer الذى نستخدمة ممكن يكون مستويين أو ثلاثة أو .....
3- Digitization أو وضع الاشارة الى مجموعة من ال Digits وهى 0أو 1
ويمكن تحويل الاشارات الرقمية الى اشارات تماثلية عن طريق Digital to Analog converter


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مارس 2007)

الأخت الفاضلة
الاشارة التماثلية (ِِِAnalog Signal)هو التعبير عن قيم الإشارة بشئ ما متغير القيمة مثل جهد متغير او تيار او ضغط هواء كما بالصوت او درجة حرارة الخ
الاشارة الرقمية (Digital Signal)هو التعبير عن قيم الإشارة بأعداد - هذه الأعداد يوضح يوسيط مثل الجهد او الضوء او غيرة يتغير بين قيمتين ثابتتين فقط كان يكون مطفئ او منير او يوجد جهد او لا يوجد وهكذا وتستخدم 4 وحدات للحصول على الأعداد من 0-9


----------



## mideleast2007 (30 مارس 2007)

اتفق في الرأي مع المهندس ماجد عباس 
احسنت


----------



## Eng.Khalaf (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ arelshazly: ما شاء الله عليك شرح جيد.


----------



## semsem92 (29 أبريل 2011)

عاوز شرح Amplifier saturation


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 أبريل 2011)

semsem92 قال:


> عاوز شرح Amplifier saturation


مادام موضوع جديد وليس ردا على الموضوع الحالى رجاء وضع طلبك كموضوع جديد وليس كرد حتى يراه معظم الزوار و من يعرف يكتب لك ردا
Amplifier saturation هو وصول المكبر لأقصى حدود استجابته وهى غالبا أقل من جهد التغذية بواحد إلى ثلاثة فولت حسب تصميمه، عندها مزيد من التغيير فى الدخول لن يجد استجابة فى الخرج لذا سمى تشبع أو saturation


----------



## ابو البحار (2 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## مجدى999 (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا اخى الفاضل


----------



## Abdw9 (11 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------

